# Battle Creek - Preserving Harts Lake



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Preserving Harts Lake area would benefit community

While not many people have had access to the Harts Lake area in Fort Custer over the past 25 years, those who have all seem to share one description of the property: Beautiful. 

The 110-acre lake is surrounded by hundreds of acres of woods, wetlands and prairie that have remained largely untouched for at least a quarter-century.

Now a deal is moving forward that could preserve that piece of wilderness for many years to come. We think the plan to buy 326 acres of land around Harts Lake and open it to limited use by the public would give the Battle Creek community a tremendous asset.

http://www.battlecreekenquirer.com/...ID=/20070724/OPINION01/707240309/1014/OPINION


----------

